# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal

## kin

Salam kenal para suhu-suhu di Koi's Forum.....nubitol mau menimba ilmu tentang per "Koi" an...mohon bimbingan dan arahannya

----------


## david_pupu

Salam kenal om welcome to kois

----------


## showa

silahkan om Kin, di baca dulu deh isi forum ini, pasti om suka................

----------

